# Divorce with Kazakh national



## KazFrenchie (May 31, 2011)

Good day,

I've been married to my Kazakh wife for 8 years, virtually all of which has been a wonderful time. My wife has had a UK spousal visa for the past year but has spent only 3-4 weeks in the UK, she has a daughter and grand children in Kazakhstan which she spends most of her time with. 

I worked in Kazakhstan for many years until early 2019 so we naturally spent lots of time together in Kazakhstan. I now work in the Middle East on a rotational basis but since COVID became 'trapped' for months at a time without seeing my wife, we've only seen each other for 6 weeks this year! She has now decided that she will never leave Kazakhstan and wants to spend the rest of her time without me and with her family (I do get on well with her family) and has started to explore how we will be divorced. She says she has changed over the last year!

I recently bought my wife her apartment and a car and she has been working almost throughout our relationship, so she is reasonably comfortable and without debt or large payments to service. I have a large mortgage in the UK which I will obviously need to continue to service on my own. 

Has anyone else been married to a Kazakh national and subsequently divorced and is willing to share their experience / offer any advise? My wife has said that she wants an amicable split if I was to pay her a one off payment of a set amount, but as I'm out of the country and have no plans to return to Kazakhstan the divorce case will need to go through the court.

Any advise very highly appreciated, I'm currently somewhat lost.....


----------

